# Pietro Beretta Gardone V.T. Cal 9 Corto information needed



## scottscott1990

I got this Pietro Beretta Gardone V.T. Cal 9 Corto pistol I'm looking to sell and just want to get more information on it to describe it.
I don't know the actual caliber, year of manufacturing, how common they are or the value.
Any information on this pistol I could get would be very appreciated. 
I included some pictures to help


----------



## DanP_from_AZ

Google Beretta for "Beretta forums".
Ask your questions, show your pictures, and include the serial number (determines date of manufacture).

Here's the caliber part.

_Other names for .380 ACP include .380 Auto, 9mm Browning, 9mm Corto, 9mm Kurz, 9mm Short, 
9×17mm and 9 mm Browning corto (which is the CIP designation)._
.380 ACP - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

It would appear you have a Beretta Model 1934 (year first produced)
Beretta M1934 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Google
9mm corto beretta 1934
You will see a lot of them for sale on various gun selling sites and Ebay.

The "Corto" is 9mm x 17mm in length.
One time an idiot next to me on an indoor range announced
"I'm going to try out my grandfather's 9mm".
I looked over, just as he was pulling the trigger. HOLY COW is not exactly what I said.
Yes, you can put a 9mm Parabellum (9mm Luger - 9 x 19) in the 1934 Corto.
And, you can make it "explode" when the slide is not in battery (closed to fire properly).

You will NOT like the result. He didn't. :mrgreen:


----------



## scottscott1990

Thank you for the information.

The serial on this is E56375

The one thing I have noticed is that there is no stamp near the hammer of the pistol like I see on every other one that's similar is there a reason why?


----------

